# Berlin 8/16 N.O.A.A. $6000 to first on 60!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

Online registration via crecit card is OPEN. Currently more than half the field is open. Berlin this time of year traditionally gets a great field and the water remains HIGH!

Come get 'em!!!

nip


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone who has a partner back out, if you need a back of the boater, I'll gladly pay my way plus gas.....


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

nip go easy on em'!


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Checks in the mail!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

O sure gooday...I've heard that before ...  Glad you are making it out!

mail call as of 8/9/08 reveals 29 teams available. Online credit pays open. Postmarked entries after 8/9 must include a $20 late fee.

Water needs to jump a little for me Procraft- looks like rain tonight!!! One good rain and it could flood!!!  

nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Water needs to jump a little for me


It's just gettin good!


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Just an FYI, if your coming 76 E to 14 there is a substantial detour there. May want to choose a different route.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Indeed!!! 

*ALL NOAA PARTICIPANTS NOTE... ST. RT 14 IS CLOSED TO THE DEERFIELD CIRCLE- THE BEST DETOUR IS TO REMAIN ON 76E TO THE NEXT EXIT WHICH IS ST RT. 225* it will spit you out right at the Deerfield circle and take about an extra 10 minutes than normal.

Much appreciated Goodday-

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

and I do mean STINK!  

John Shriver and Ed Hankins WIN Berlin #2 for $4240 with...

*13.31 pounds!!!*

Shallow limit early- culled them up deep... that sounds familiar to me...hmmmm... http://www.dobass.com/BASSPIMPS/HANKINSSHRIVER/HANKINSSHRIVER.html

SPEECH!!!!

Pics are here with results board : http://dobass.myphotoalbum.com/

nip


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Congratulations Cullin, we had 5 by 8:00 but couldnt get any decent fish to swap them out with. Anywy we can get a tournament at Springfield?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice bag cullin' congrads man

i'm pushin' nip hard for a noaa on the river!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Yep........the dynamitic duo does it again  Congradulations guys!! WB


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks all!
Had a solid but not great half day of practice on Thursday, then Saturday was one of those days where everything went as planned and every move we made paid off.

Nip provided that final little bit of extra motivation at check-in when he said he got my Zoom sweatshirt if he and Ken beat Ed and I.
NOBODY GETS MY ZOOM HOODIE...NOBODY!!!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Procraftboats21 said:


> i'm pushin' nip hard for a noaa on the river!


I'm behind ya 110% on the river.

Nip said he's going to Tappan next year. 2300 acres and it fishes about the size of my bathtub!


----------



## j-fox.4 (Jun 30, 2007)

you'll want to plan this date carefully. If you have a 60 boat tournament in the middle of summer, the parking situation will be a nightmare. Only two ramps and usually there's a pleasure boaters that don't have a clue what they're doing..Ohio Bass Federation Nation had a big tournament there about 3 weeks ago and it was a sight to see. The tournament was over at 2:00 pm and there were still anglers waiting to take out their boats at 3:30.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

j-fox.4 said:


> you'll want to plan this date carefully. If you have a 60 boat tournament in the middle of summer, the parking situation will be a nightmare. Only two ramps and usually there's a pleasure boaters that don't have a clue what they're doing..Ohio Bass Federation Nation had a big tournament there about 3 weeks ago and it was a sight to see. The tournament was over at 2:00 pm and there were still anglers waiting to take out their boats at 3:30.


Where are you talking about specifically?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I think he was talking about the tournament at Tappen on July 27th.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Planning is a specialty...  

Tappan is a strong consideration. Permit availability is hurdle one.

I have fished several Tappans, some with 100 boats, and went smooth as silk with minimal wait times. 

You gotta rotate the lot as it goes, gotta have a someone working the lot.

60 teams would be a cake walk there, I'd say it more like 40 though.

River is in the mix for 09'...we'll see! Guess now how many boats would fish it...I say 29...

nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Planning is a specialty...
> 
> Guess now how many boats would fish it...I say 29...
> 
> nip


At LEAST 40!


----------

